# Beef Tenderloin Butt ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2017)

Sister brought a beef tenderloin butt, never heard of it. If you see one wrestle for it! I had to clean this one up, connective tissue and some sliver skin ... but not much.

Broke down into three pieces.













IMG_8093.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 22, 2017






Simple prep, rubbed with Salt & Cracked black, add some butter, garlic and thyme.













IMG_8095.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 22, 2017






Cold smoked on pecan for 30 mins, then seared it, rested it.













IMG_8103.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Aug 22, 2017






Add a baked tater with lots of butter and a simple salad, lettuce, tomato & pickled onions.

Melt in your mouth tender!! 

I knew beef tenderloin was good, but whoever heard of a tenderloin butt.


----------



## b-one (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks great Foam!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks great Foam!


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 22, 2017)

Definitely looks good, I have not heard of that either.  So I looked it up. Here is the simple explanation

 "The smaller, pointed end—the "tail"—starts a little past the ribs, growing in thickness until it ends in the "sirloin" primal *cut*, which is closer to the butt of the cow. This muscle does very little work, so it is the most tender part of the *beef*."


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2017)

No Butts about it, Foamy---It Looks Mighty Tasty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 23, 2017)

We have that all the time.

"I bought beef tenderloin but.....It turned into chicken again."

Looks delicious!! In all seriousness I believe it's just the fatter end of the tenderloin.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 23, 2017)

Never heard of a tenderloin butt either.  Yours sure looks good Kev.  God knows I can't afford beef tenderloin very often (and I'm in  prime Alberta beef country) but I'm sure gonna look around for one of those butts.

BTW that garlic looks delicious! I love roasted garlic and there's not a doubt in my mind it would be even better cooked on the smoker.  Did you brush on some olive oil first??

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks great Foam!


Thank ya, thank ya....


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Foam!


Thanks Case


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Definitely looks good, I have not heard of that either.  So I looked it up. Here is the simple explanation
> 
> "The smaller, pointed end—the "tail"—starts a little past the ribs, growing in thickness until it ends in the "sirloin" primal *cut*, which is closer to the butt of the cow. This muscle does very little work, so it is the most tender part of the *beef*."


Thank you

So it is the butt! I mean a Boston butt is shoulder, Then the other end is always the real butt. I didn't know if I was commin or going!


Bearcarver said:


> No Butts about it, Foamy---It Looks Mighty Tasty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank Bear, hey everyone holding up well at your house I hope.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2017)

Mdboatbum said:


> We have that all the time.
> 
> "I bought beef tenderloin but.....It turned into chicken again."
> 
> Looks delicious!! In all seriousness I believe it's just the fatter end of the tenderloin.


It wasn't bad. There wasn't that much and it was that good hard fat like at the kidneys. Like can't complain it was 4.00/lb cheaper than tenderloin. It was cryo packed, and it looked bad when I got it. But a quick trim and a bath and it looked like tenderloin. Sister said it was the biggest they had and the butcher said it should feed 6 easily. Not so sure about that, but we didn't run out.

BTW had an extra baked tater, so this morning had steak, eggs and hash browns. Felt like I was at the camp, well if it had been cooler, and I was dirtier, and broker.....LOL


----------



## foamheart (Aug 23, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Never heard of a tenderloin butt either. Yours sure looks good Kev. God knows I can't afford beef tenderloin very often (and I'm in prime Alberta beef country) but I'm sure gonna look around for one of those butts.
> 
> BTW that garlic looks delicious! I love roasted garlic and there's not a doubt in my mind it would be even better cooked on the smoker. Did you brush on some olive oil first??
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary. It was soooooooo good. You could easily cut it with a butter knife. I still have 2 hunks left to do something with. When it rains it pours. I have two chickens to come out the brine today, a Boston butt rubbed in the reefer, AND a now ready cured Canadian back bacon all awaiting smoker time. Then this AM neighbor brings over some fresh catfish filets. 

The garlic I just love but you gotta know your garlic. If its mild and sweet, its great that way to cook it, if its some of that bold and bitter stuff not so much. That I used was some elephant garlic, large toes and really mild.  And I used butter, that is why its dark brown. Its not like I eat like this every night!


----------



## ritchiep (Aug 23, 2017)

Beef Butt Tenderloin has been popular and sold when I lived  on Long Island,  NY, and now in CT. We found it in local supermarkets.........Meat Farms , IGA...etc. (not Costco or Sams)  It is a cheaper cut of the wide portion of the tenderloin about (3) to (4) lbs. oblong in shape , (from that end). It is great,  if you trim it yourself  and don't  let a butcher you don't trust, hack it away. Cut it  into thick  steaks, wrap in bacon, tie in round shape, GREAT    Hope this helps ..Here is an explanation:

The three main "cuts" of the tenderloin are the butt, the center-cut, and the tail.[5] The butt end is usually suitable for carpaccio, as the eye can be quite large; cutting a whole tenderloin into steaks of equal weight will yield proportionally very thin steaks from the butt end. The center-cut is suitable for portion-controlled steaks, as the diameter of the eye remains relatively consistent. The center-cut can yield the traditional filet mignon or tenderloin steak, as well as the Chateaubriand steak and beef Wellington. The tail, which is generally unsuitable for steaks due to size inconsistency, can be used in recipes where small pieces of a tender cut are called for, such as beef Stroganoff.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 24, 2017)

Never heard of it either heck what do I know I would of thought it was from the end next to the tail and not the front part. Man this learning new stuff at my age is tough.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking meal and seasoning is right up my alley love that garlic I actually eat raw cloves not to wife's liking but oh well. Point worthy meal.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## foamheart (Aug 24, 2017)

RitchieP said:


> Beef Butt Tenderloin has been popular and sold when I lived  on Long Island,  NY, and now in CT. We found it in local supermarkets.........Meat Farms , IGA...etc. (not Costco or Sams)  It is a cheaper cut of the wide portion of the tenderloin about (3) to (4) lbs. oblong in shape , (from that end). It is great,  if you trim it yourself  and don't  let a butcher you don't trust, hack it away. Cut it  into thick  steaks, wrap in bacon, tie in round shape, GREAT    Hope this helps ..Here is an explanation:
> 
> The three main "cuts" of the tenderloin are the butt, the center-cut, and the tail.[5] The butt end is usually suitable for carpaccio, as the eye can be quite large; cutting a whole tenderloin into steaks of equal weight will yield proportionally very thin steaks from the butt end. The center-cut is suitable for portion-controlled steaks, as the diameter of the eye remains relatively consistent. The center-cut can yield the traditional filet mignon or tenderloin steak, as well as the Chateaubriand steak and beef Wellington. The tail, which is generally unsuitable for steaks due to size inconsistency, can be used in recipes where small pieces of a tender cut are called for, such as beef Stroganoff.


Thanks Ritchie. I am surprized how fast the meat spoiled, probably why it was so cheap. I got supper, and the next breakfast..... Pulled it out today was gonna grill some for lunch and I didn't like the smell. "When in doubt, throw it out" I got 2/3's of it though.


HalfSmoked said:


> Never heard of it either heck what do I know I would of thought it was from the end next to the tail and not the front part. Man this learning new stuff at my age is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Warren

I have always like onions and garlic, I don't eat garlic raw but I do love a good Aggie onion. Pop calls 'em ground apples. LOL    Seems to me if my coonazz holds up, that they are called pomme de terre in Coonazz, which means apples of the ground. Never knew Pop was bi-lingual....LOL  You can take a Aggie 1014, and core it, chop up some garlic & Jalapeno, top the hole off with cheese top with bacon and wrap with bacon. That kinda thing will make a blind man see again!

PS.... Oh oh oh oh  or a nice creamed spring bermuda onion...... just hand me the pot, walk away and don't look back! OMG heaven!


----------

